# Which release is recommended now?



## turboscrew (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all.
I'm new to FreeBSD. I hope this is the right place for this kind of question - at least it is pretty general.

I tried to install release 9.1 AMD64 onto my machine (Intel i3), but run into problems trying to install X. pkg_add announced that I can't access the packages. I checked the ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/ and there didn't seem to be anything for release 9.1.

The 9.1 release is, however, the one offered on the official page.

Is some other release recommended at the moment, or what is the recommended way to proceed?
Perhaps installing 9.1, but using packages form another location: packages-9-stable or packages-9.0-release?


----------



## vermaden (Mar 11, 2013)

I would use 9.1-RELEASE as a start, personally I use 9.1-STABLE.

As for the packages, You can use PC-BSD repository for FreeBSD 9.1-* packages:
http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Turn_FreeBSD_into_PC-BSDÂ®


----------



## fonz (Mar 11, 2013)

This has already been discussed several times. There are no binary packages for 9.1-RELEASE yet. In descending order of preference, I suggest:
Use 9.1-RELEASE and build from ports instead of using packages.
Use 9.1-RELEASE with the packages for 9-STABLE.
Use 9.0-RELEASE and its packages.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Use 9.0-RELEASE and its packages.


I wouldn't recommend that version, it's going end-of-life at the end of the month.


----------



## turboscrew (Mar 11, 2013)

> This has already been discussed several times.



I tried searching, but I didn't come up with suggestions what to do.

Since I got quite some problems with installing X from the ports, I think I'll go with the common suggestion:


> Use 9.1-RELEASE with the packages for 9-STABLE.



By the way, where could I find the other releases, like 9.0-RELEASE (if I ever need them)?


----------



## turboscrew (Mar 11, 2013)

Now that I can't do editing, I have to write another posting:

How do I mark the problem as solved, and can I do it yet?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2013)

You can mark solved when you can edit. After ten posts && ten days of membership. It's in your sign-up information.


----------



## fonz (Mar 11, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend that version, it's going end-of-life at the end of the month.


Wow, already? With 9.1-RELEASE released only a few months ago that seems rather quick.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Wow, already? With 9.1-RELEASE released only a few months ago that seems rather quick.



The .0 versions always are. FreeBSD 8.0 went end-of-life a few months after the release of 8.1. Same for 7.0.


----------



## von_Gaden (Mar 11, 2013)

I've always used the latest RELEASE. I'm sorry that I have to make exception for 9.1-RELEASE on my servers with ZFS. If you are interested look at this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=34698
The worst is that I've already upgraded two of them. My choice is to stick on 9-STABLE or to downgrade to 9.0-RELEASE. As I seem to be something like "RELEASE worshiper" I already downgraded them.


----------



## fonz (Mar 11, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The .0 versions always are. FreeBSD 8.0 went end-of-life a few months after the release of 8.1. Same for 7.0.


I never noticed, but considering the early adoption phenomenon it does make sense.


----------

